# cachar



## DonManuel_CH

Buenas tardes!  Necesito saber si existe el verbo "cachar", no se como se lo escribiría.. El sentido debería ser lo mismo como pillar (en flagrante)..  Por ejemplo: "Casi me cacharon robando cosas de la tienda".


----------



## xOoeL

DRAE said:
			
		

> * cachar 4.     * tr. coloq._ Am. Mer._,_ Cuba_,_ El Salv._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ Sorprender a alguien, descubrirlo.  Entrada completa


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Gracias 

Parece que habría podido encontrarlo yo mismo..


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Yo en mi tierra, Extremadura, diría
_Casi me ca*z*an robando cosas de la tienda_


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina "cachar" se usa en el doble sentido de atrapar a alguien en falta flagrante y hacer creer algo a alguien, en tren de broma, como tendiéndole una trampa con la intención de hacer mofa de él. Es coloquial.

- Lo cacharon tratando de pasar un billete de 100 falso.

- Le doy cualquier excusa por haber faltado. Le digo que se murió mi abuela.
- ¡Pero ya mataste como siete abuelas! ¿Cuánto tiempo creés que va a pasar hasta que te cachen?

- ¡Acaban de estrellar un avión en la Basílica de San Pedro y otro en la Torre Eiffel!
-¡¡¿¿Cómo??!!
-¡Te caché!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Chile se usa coloquialmente como comprender,entender.

¿Cachai?= ¿comprendes?.

Se usa mucho como muletilla equivalente a en España ¿sabes?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú tendrías que decir _*atrapar*_, _*casi me atrapan robando cosas de la tienda*_. De lo contrario quedarías muy mal ante tu interlocutor... (dale una mirada a todas las entradas de _*cachar*_ en el DRAE)

Atentamente,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México aparte del ejemplo que das, también se usa como en Chile, 
no ha cachado la idea, ¡Qué tonto!

Aunque cada vez se usa más Captar


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En México aparte del ejemplo que das, también se usa como en Chile,
> no ha cachado la idea, ¡Qué tonto!
> 
> Aunque cada vez se usa más Captar


 
Yo creo que captar se usa cada vez menos ya que es ésta la forma apropiada. Yo no he escuchado que alguien diga cahar por captar, pero lo entendería fácilmente.

Cachar también se usa como sinónimo de atrapar.

- Tienes que cachar la pelota con la manopla.
- Se aventó del tercer piso, pero lo cacharon antes de que llegara al suelo.

Estos ejemplos son obviamente spanglish, pero lo es también la otra acepción.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Es interesante ver en este hilo como evoluciona el uso del término según la comunidad que lo use. En la Argentina todos los usos de cachar que describieron son entendibles y de hecho se usaron hasta hace poco tiempo como la regla general. Sin embargo, los usos de "cachar" como "cogerle el sentido a algo que es sutil o abstracto" se ha reemplazado aceleradamente por el uso coloquial de "captar" ¿Lo captan?. Los usos de "cachar" como "atrapar con precisión y destreza el significado o la esencia de una situación" va siendo reemplazado aceleradamente por "cazar" ¿La cazan? Porque, como se dice mucho por aquí, nunca falta gente "que no caza una". Finalmente, persiste en la Argentina el uso de "cachar" con el significado de "hacer una broma cruel con el objeto de mofarse de la ingenuidad de alguien", pero el sustantivo asociado "cachada" ha sido casi completamente sustituido por "cargada", un término más amplio que engloba este último uso.

Aparte, eso de que en México hablen spanglish me ha sorprendido. Yo siempre estuve creído de que México tenía en tierras propias y ajenas alrededor de un tercio de los hispanohablantes del planeta, y aunque más permeable al inglés de lo que me gustaría (controversial), en lugar de ser permeables a la cultura material francesa como los españoles (charcutería, metro, correspondencia, crepas) o a la cultura refinada o tecnológica francesa como los argentinos (desfasaje, demodé), siempre pensé que los mexicanos hablaban román paladino.


----------



## heidita

mirx said:


> Cachar también se usa como sinónimo de atrapar.
> 
> - Se aventó del tercer piso, pero lo cacharon antes de que llegara al suelo.
> 
> .


 
Hola Mirx, estoy convencida de que esto no se entendería en España. Se pensaría en seguida en "cachear".



> aleCcowaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> reemplazado aceleradamente por "cazar" ¿La cazan? Porque, como se dice mucho por aquí, nunca falta gente "que no caza una".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igual que en España.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aparte, eso de que en México hablen spanglish me ha sorprendido. Yo siempre estuve creído de que México tenía en tierras propias y ajenas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me llama la atención es uso de _estar creído_. Y más aún el uso de "de que" con este verbo. _Creer _no lleva _de._ Se cree algo.
> 
> Es equivalente a creía, es evidente. En España solo se usa: ser un creído, ser un presumido
Click to expand...


----------



## mirx

> heidita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Mirx, estoy convencida de que esto no se entendería en España. Se pensaría en seguida en "cachear".
> 
> 
> 
> También decimos checar en vez de chequear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me llama la atención es uso de _estar creído_. Y más aún el uso de "de que" con este verbo. _Creer _no lleva _de._ Se cree algo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ser creído es también ser crédulo.
> Era tan *creída* que cualquier don nadie la estafaba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es equivalente a creía, es evidente. En España solo se usa: ser un creído, ser un presumido
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> En México también
Click to expand...


----------



## lazarus1907

Ese verbo es una adaptación de "_catch_" en inglés, claro.  
¿Por qué tienen que recurrir al inglés cuando existen muchísimas palabras en nuestro idioma para decir lo mismo? Y peor aún: ¿Por qué cuando la misma palabra con la misma raíz existe ya?

Lo gracioso es que el inglés añadió "_catch"_ a su acervo tomándolo del *latín *"_captiare_", del cual provienen palabras como _*capturar* y *cazar* _en español. Entonces venimos nosotros y decimos "¡Huy! Esa palabra que usan los ingleses no la tenemos en español. Vamos a tomarla prestada.". Dentro de varios cientos de años, cuando los gramáticos estudien la etimología del español, van a llevarse la sorpresa de que casi todas las palabras vienen del latín, ¡pero a través del inglés!

¿Qué más vamos a tomar del inglés? ¿"trapear al ladrón" quizá? ¿Sendearlo a la jaila?

En fin, no digo nada más.


----------



## aleCcowaN

De tanto hablar de los usos coloquiales de cachar, me olvidé de otros usos más antiguos que todavía mantenemos aquí. "Cachar" aparece por primera vez en la versión del DRAE de 1780, como "hacer una cosa cachos o pedazos", dice que es antiguo y que por esas épocas tenía uso en algunas regiones de Castilla la Vieja. La palabra "cachada" ya está en la versión de 1729 describiendo una suerte hecha jugando con trompos que solía producir una cacha o raja en un de ellos.

En la Argentina se usa "cachar" y principalmente "cachado" para describir la condición de un objeto que está mellado, desportillado, agrietado o rehundido, o el acto de llevar dicho objeto a ese estado. En la Argentina se usa ampliamente "cacho" como sinónimo de trozo en los registros coloquiales. Y trozo se evita porque denota en el argot reciente al miembro viril.

Con respecto a "cachar" como sinónimo de atrapar o coger, en la Argentina tiene origen lunfardo y su moldeo a partir de _to catch_ es evidente. Supongo que los deportes reglamentados, traídos aquí por la comunidad británica en el último cuarto del siglo XIX, tuvieron algo que ver con esto. Para el siglo XX ya estaban plenamente difundidas. Encontré esta cita:



> Entre "cachar un estrilo", "cachar a un  gil" y "cachar el tranvía", frases  del arrabal, y "agarrar un enojo", "agarrar y mandarse  mudar" y "agarrar el ómnibus", modos usuales entre  personas cultas, no existe mayor diferencia en cuanto a claridad. Las  primeras son construcciones bárbaras, las segundas, por el uso exclusivo e  impropio del verbo, son incorrectas.


tomada de "Artesanía y prevaricación del castellano. Ensayos filológicos" de Avelino Herrero Mayor - Argentina - 1931

Aunque debo decir que el lenguaje se ha modificado, que no recuerdo haber leído u oído nunca la palabra "estrilo" y que las dos frases centrales no son equivalentes en absoluto en la actualidad.

Así que cachar, líder y comité nos vinieron del inglés más o menos por la misma época. Recibir palabras de otro idioma constantemente es lo que suele pasar cuando no se promueve la creación tecnológica y cultural, y se vive en el conservadorismo económico y social, apartados de todas las corrientes: Las personas cultas e instruidas calcan todas las palabras asociadas al progreso por carecer de ellas nuestra lengua, y las de menor educación, todas aquellas que les suenen a novedad práctica o entretención, aunque ya exista la palabra culta castellana para ello. Si de la Cierva hubiera recibido financiación adecuada y contado con apoyo académico, hoy se diría "autogiro" y no "helicóptero" en todo el mundo. Si no hubieran incinerado a Miguel Servet ... etcétera... etcétera... y etcétera. Como decimos por aquí "calavera no chilla".

PD: "Y yo que siempre estuve creído de que..." es el equivalente coloquial argentino a "qué ingenuidad la mía la de creer que...". Sin el "y" y el primer "que" es una versión atenuada de lo mismo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

aleCcowaN said:


> De tanto hablar de los usos coloquiales de cachar, me olvidé de otros usos más antiguos que todavía mantenemos aquí. "Cachar" aparece por primera vez en la versión del DRAE de 1780, como "hacer una cosa cachos o pedazos", dice que es antiguo y que por esas épocas tenía uso en algunas regiones de Castilla la Vieja. La palabra "cachada" ya está en la versión de 1729 describiendo una suerte hecha jugando con trompos que solía producir una cacha o raja en un de ellos.
> 
> En la Argentina se usa "cachar" y principalmente "cachado" para describir la condición de un objeto que está mellado, desportillado, agrietado o rehundido, o el acto de llevar dicho objeto a ese estado. En la Argentina se usa ampliamente "cacho" como sinónimo de trozo en los registros coloquiales. Y trozo se evita porque denota en el argot reciente al miembro viril.
> 
> Con respecto a "cachar" como sinónimo de atrapar o coger, en la Argentina tiene origen lunfardo y su moldeo a partir de _to catch_ es evidente. Supongo que los deportes reglamentados, traídos aquí por la comunidad británica en el último cuarto del siglo XIX, tuvieron algo que ver con esto. Para el siglo XX ya estaban plenamente difundidas. Encontré esta cita:
> 
> tomada de "Artesanía y prevaricación del castellano. Ensayos filológicos" de Avelino Herrero Mayor - Argentina - 1931
> 
> Aunque debo decir que el lenguaje se ha modificado, que no recuerdo haber leído u oído nunca la palabra "estrilo" y que las dos frases centrales no son equivalentes en absoluto en la actualidad.
> 
> Así que cachar, líder y comité nos vinieron del inglés más o menos por la misma época. Recibir palabras de otro idioma constantemente es lo que suele pasar cuando no se promueve la creación tecnológica y cultural, y se vive en el conservadorismo económico y social, apartados de todas las corrientes: Las personas cultas e instruidas calcan todas las palabras asociadas al progreso por carecer de ellas nuestra lengua, y las de menor educación, todas aquellas que les suenen a novedad práctica o entretención, aunque ya exista la palabra culta castellana para ello. Si de la Cierva hubiera recibido financiación adecuada y contado con apoyo académico, hoy se diría "autogiro" y no "helicóptero" en todo el mundo. Si no hubieran incinerado a Miguel Servet ... etcétera... etcétera... y etcétera. Como decimos por aquí "calavera no chilla".
> 
> PD: "Y yo que siempre estuve creído de que..." es el equivalente coloquial argentino a "qué ingenuidad la mía la de creer que...". Sin el "y" y el primer "que" es una versión atenuada de lo mismo.


 
En efecto, en Chile *cachar* proviene de *to catch*. 

La presencia inglesa y marineros angloparlantes en el puerto de Valparaiso ha contribuido con varios anglicismos 

cachar = to catch (coloquial)
luquear = to look (echar una mirada; coloquial)
guachimán = watchman
managua = man-of-war (marinero común; las niñas preguntaban de dónde venían y los consultados escasamente                alcanzaban a balbucear man-o'-war señalando al buque anclado)
gasfiter = gas-fitter (plomero)
guaipe = wiper (trapos o harapos para limpiar maquinaria, etc.)
huinche = winch (montacarga, malacate)
closet = closet (armario empotrado)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Bueno, pues pasa lo mismo con _*cachar*_, en Perú. Por eso mis posts, porque siempre debemos cuidar del público objetivo de nuestros textos. Buscar un estándar internacional cuando sea apropiado.

Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

DonManuel_CH said:


> Buenas tardes! Necesito saber si existe el verbo "cachar", no se como se lo escribiría.. El sentido debería ser lo mismo como pillar (en flagrante).. Por ejemplo: "Casi me cacharon robando cosas de la tienda".


 
*Cachar* en Colombia es platicar, hablar mucho.

Ivy29


----------



## davi09

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Bueno, pues pasa lo mismo con _*cachar*_, en Perú. Por eso mis posts, porque siempre debemos cuidar del público objetivo de nuestros textos. Buscar un estándar internacional cuando sea apropiado.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Así es, en Perú la palabra “cachar” es una palabra tabú. Entendemos la palabra “coger” , aunque no la usamos mucho en ese sentido (sólo con el significado de asir, agarrar o tomar), pero “cachar” es una palabra mucho más vulgar. 
Cuando fui a Chile, una amiga de la familia cuando nos llevaba por la playa en su auto nos dijo acerca de la gran vista que había: “de noche se cacha rico” queriendo decir: “De noche se ve muy bien.” 
Alguien de Chile que pueda explicar este significado.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

davi09 said:


> Así es, en Perú la palabra “cachar” es una palabra tabú. Entendemos la palabra “coger” , aunque no la usamos mucho en ese sentido (sólo con el significado de asir, agarrar o tomar), pero “cachar” es una palabra mucho más vulgar.
> Cuando fui a Chile, una amiga de la familia cuando nos llevaba por la playa en su auto nos dijo acerca de la gran vista que había: “de noche se cacha rico” queriendo decir: “De noche se ve muy bien.”
> Alguien de Chile que pueda explicar este significado.


 
En Chile *cachar *como verbo no tiene connotación sexual

- *cachar* = sorprender a alguien diciendo una mentira o robando en una tienda
*- cachar =* entender una broma o frase de doble sentido

La expresión del familiar de tu amigo fue dicha por extensión, o con un doble sentido que quizás se te pasó desapercibido. Aunque puele tener una connotación menos frecuente de *ver*, *aprehender*.
'Cacha el lindo regalo que me trajeron'.

En cambio, una *cacha* es una *cópula*, un _*polvo*_ como se dice en algunos países

En Argentina *cachar* es *tomar el pelo*, hacer objeto de broma disimulada.


----------



## chay73

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Perú tendrías que decir _*atrapar*_, _*casi me atrapan robando cosas de la tienda*_. De lo contrario quedarías muy mal ante tu interlocutor... (dale una mirada a todas las entradas de _*cachar*_ en el DRAE)
> 
> Atentamente,


a lo que ERASMO_GALENO se refiere es a: (según la RAE 12. intr. vulg. Perú. Practicar el coito. (XOoel ya habia puesto la entrada...) pero yo tengo otra forma de decir "me atraparon": "casi me pescan robando cosas de la tienda" 
¡ajá¡, ¡te pesqué!


----------



## xinelo

En Galicia se dice cachar y, por ejemplo, "que cachada!" o "que ligada!" para designar que te han sorprendido haciendo algo que querías ocultar.

A uno que dice que esta palabra viene del inglés: y tú que sabes? Si además el inglés la tomó del latín, por que no puede ser una palabra patrimonial en una lengua románica. 

Saludos, Manuel


----------



## gvergara

Lamento bastante enterarme que esta palabra, de uso tan frecuente en Chile, es una adaptación del anglicismo _to catch_... En fin, espero no haberme saltado nada, pero me parece que en mi país se le dan otros usos aún no mencionados:

_ Creer, suponer: _¡Mira el cielo! Yo *cacho* que va a llover. // No me ha hablado desde hace dos semanas. Yo *cacho *que está enojado conmigo._

_ Saber, enterarse (especialmente a través de los medios de comunicación): _¿*Cachaste *a la mujer que tuvo sixtillizos en Arica?_

___ Tantear, ver: _No sé si tome este trabajo... Primero voy a *cachar*, y después de un par de semanas decidiré si quedarme definitivamente o irme. // No tenía muchas ganas de ir a la disco, pero igual fui a *cachar*._

___ Conocer (algo o a alguien); saber (algo): _¿Has visto a Rodolfo? - No sé, no lo *cacho*. // ¿Cuál es la respuesta a la última pregunta? - No sé, no *cacho*. // ¿Cuándo es el cumpleaños de Berta? - No sé, no *cacho*._

___ Mirar (algo o a alguien; usado en imperativo, y a veces usado pronominalmente):_ ¡*Cacha(te)* esa mina!_ (=mujer, especialmnte joven) _Tiene las tremendas piernas._

Yo cacho que con eso basta por ahora, saludos

GOnzalO


----------



## MIPERU

Cachar en Perú significa tener sexo
ejemplos:
Hoy cache, cachamos con mi enamorado(a), voy a cachar, la cache o cachamos en el hotel...La palabra cachar solo he escuchado en mexicanos pero con otro significado
bueno amigos si vienen a Perú, ya saben que significa.


----------



## mirx

MIPERU said:


> Cachar en Perú significa tener sexo
> ejemplos:
> Hoy cache, cachamos con mi enamorado(a), voy a cachar, la cache o cachamos en el hotel...La palabra cachar solo he escuchado en mexicanos pero con otro significado
> bueno amigos si vienen a Perú, ya saben que significa.


 
Un poco fuera de contexto, pero me llamó la atención uno de tus ejemplos.

_*"cachamos con mi enamorado*_".

Aquí se entiende que el que habla y otra u otras personas cacharon con el enamorado del primero.

Creo que esa frase yo la diría como: Hoy caché con mi enamorada (o).

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Cachar, es una palabra, que por esta zona se ha ido perdiendo, y ha sido sustituida por pillar. En mi época de estudiante se utílizaba muchísimo, principalmente en el tema de exámenes. Te cachaban copiando. Estaba tan extendido que si decías me caharon, se entendía que era copiando.
Tambien lo utilizabamos para indicar que nos habían sorprendido in fraganti, pero siempre en un acto prohibido. *Lo cacharon* faltando a clase, robando uvas, espiando, alborotando, o morreándote. Nunca realizando una actividad considerada _normal_. No te cachaban estudiando, por ejemplo, a no ser que esto estuviera mal visto por la "comunidad" (_Es un empollón, dice que no estudia y siempre lo *cacho* chapando_).
De ahí que recuerde esta palabra con nostalgia y algo de morbo


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Cacho* (<*_cacculu_ 'olla') aunque tiene uso en español es un _occidentalismo gallego y leonés_ que es donde más rendimiento ha dado la raíz *cach*- y donde se encuentran los más antiguos testimonios así como se conservas acepciones que el español ha perdido hace tiempo.
Entre sus derivados está el verbo *cachar* que en Galicia se usa en todas las acepciones americanas menos en la sexual. También hay un verbo *cachar* (<capulare) que significa _rozar_ y que se ha confundido con el derivado de _cacho_. El francés *cacher* influyó en época antigua en un significado de *cachar*, 'esconder' que es la base de los sentidos 'encontrar', 'sorprender', 'comprender'.
Es enorme la familia semántica de esta palabra en gallego. Y sigue usándose en toda su riqueza. En español siempre fue un leonesismo que en el español peninsular tuvo siempre una vida lánguida.
También _*cachear*_ es una variante de este verbo prestada al español.
_*Ninguna influencia de to catch*_ (que viene del francés _cacher_).


----------



## H saílE

Efectivamente, *XiaoRoel*
Todos los derivados de cach- están muy vivos y nada me hace pensar que su origen sea inglés.
Desde *cacho* (trozo o pedazo) y sus aumentativos y diminutivos, pasando por *Cachote* como apodo, hasta verbos como *escachar/cachar *(hacer pedazos o cachos un objeto).

Y qué decir de *cacha* (nalga) y *cachar/cachear/cachetear* como golpear.

Un saludo


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

gvergara said:


> Lamento bastante enterarme que esta palabra, de uso tan frecuente en Chile, es una adaptación del anglicismo _to catch_... En fin, espero no haberme saltado nada, pero me parece que en mi país se le dan otros usos aún no mencionados:
> 
> _ Creer, suponer: _¡Mira el cielo! Yo *cacho* que va a llover. // No me ha hablado desde hace dos semanas. Yo *cacho *que está enojado conmigo._
> 
> _ Saber, enterarse (especialmente a través de los medios de comunicación): _¿*Cachaste *a la mujer que tuvo sixtillizos en Arica?_
> 
> ___ Tantear, ver: _No sé si tome este trabajo... Primero voy a *cachar*, y después de un par de semanas decidiré si quedarme definitivamente o irme. // No tenía muchas ganas de ir a la disco, pero igual fui a *cachar*._
> 
> ___ Conocer (algo o a alguien); saber (algo): _¿Has visto a Rodolfo? - No sé, no lo *cacho*. // ¿Cuál es la respuesta a la última pregunta? - No sé, no *cacho*. // ¿Cuándo es el cumpleaños de Berta? - No sé, no *cacho*._
> 
> ___ Mirar (algo o a alguien; usado en imperativo, y a veces usado pronominalmente):_ ¡*Cacha(te)* esa mina!_ (=mujer, especialmnte joven) _Tiene las tremendas piernas._
> 
> Yo cacho que con eso basta por ahora, saludos
> 
> GOnzalO


Muy buena y completa explicación.

En la jerga chilena *cachar* es un anglicismo que procede de *to catch*.

En cuanto a su aceptación en el sentido sexual, una *cacha* es un *coito*, por lo tanto :
_
Los amantes fueron sorprendidos cachando por el marido._


----------



## Forestalio

¡Hola!

Me permito agregar más significados coloquiales:

En El Salvador, significa "agarrar", "atrapar","entender", "sorprender". También a una persona de muchas habilidades, que tenga inventiva y recursos para hacer o construir cosas, se le dice "cachero/a". (Luis es bien cachero, hizo una bicicleta de pura madera") 

También significa hacer el intento, o probar ("Voy a hacer la cacha"). Más extraño aún, en el área rural salvadoreña, a una calavera le dicen "cachamenta".

En Panamá, significa tener relaciones sexuales.


----------



## duvija

¿Llegué tarde? 
Cachar, en Uruguay, 'tomar el pelo'.
Me cachaban con uno que no era mi novio.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Otra que se usa por acá en vez de cachar (especialmente por niños) es capiar:

- Este burro no capió la bola y nos metieron cuatro carreras en la novena entrada.


----------



## suavepay

chay73 said:


> a lo que ERASMO_GALENO se refiere es a: (según la RAE 12. intr. vulg. Perú. Practicar el coito. (XOoel ya habia puesto la entrada...) pero yo tengo otra forma de decir "me atraparon": "casi me pescan robando cosas de la tienda"
> ¡ajá¡, ¡te pesqué!



En el Perú "cachar" a primera vista significa tener sexo, basta de estar camuflando las cosas se deben decir tal y como son, solo algunos lo usan como sinónimo de "coger", "agarrar". No entiendo porque RAE no establece como tal, ya que el acto de tener sexo no es identificado con un Verbo. "Coito" es un sustantivo, en todo caso sería "coitear", pero tal parece que no cobra sentido. En cambio "cachar" sí que encaja bien.
Saludo


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

duvija said:


> ¿Llegué tarde?
> Cachar, en Uruguay, 'tomar el pelo'.
> Me cachaban con uno que no era mi novio.


También en la Argentina. Decididamente es una expresión rioplatense.
_
¡Dejáte de cacharme con tus ironías, ya me tenés cansado'._


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

XiaoRoel said:


> _*Ninguna influencia de to catch*_ (que viene del francés _cacher_).




El DLE parece contradecirte en dos formas:

1- Por un lado lo señala como anglicismo, en su etimología. 
2- Y, por otro, no recoge un solo significado en el español peninsular. 


*(*) DLE
- Cachar*
Del ingl. to catch.

1. tr. Bol., Col., Ec., El Salv., Guat., Hond., Méx. y Nic. En algunos juegos, agarrar al vuelo una pelota que un jugador lanza a otro.

2. tr. Bol., Col., Ec., El Salv., Guat., Hond., Méx. y Nic. Agarrar cualquier objeto pequeño que una persona arroja por el aire a otra.

3. tr. Col., El Salv., Guat., Méx., Nic., R. Dom. y Ven. En el béisbol, servir de receptor.

4. tr. C. Rica, Hond. y Nic. hurtar.

5. tr. El Salv. Conseguir algo o tratar de obtenerlo con diligencia y esmero.

6. tr. coloq. Arg., Bol., Chile, Cuba, Ec., El Salv., Guat., Hond., Méx., Nic., Ur. y Ven. Sorprender a alguien, descubrirlo.

7. tr. coloq. Arg., Bol., Ec., Guat., Hond., Méx., Nic. y Ur. Agarrar, asir, tomar algo o a alguien.

8. tr. coloq. Arg., Bol., Par. y Ur. Burlarse de alguien, hacerle objeto de una broma, tomarle el pelo.

9. tr. coloq. Bol., Chile, Ec., Guat., Méx. y Ur. Entender, comprender a alguien.


----------

